# Marine grillin'



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 20, 2006)

I spent the 4th of July on a boat in Santa Barbara. Very nice. Everyone used either Matchlight charcoal or lighter fluid on their grills. The stench was awful. Anyhoo...marine grills are new to me, so I enjoyed watching the guy across the way burn food on the mini drum.

We had beer brats, potatoes, and carrots on the grill. 




He got leied.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Did I mention I have a boat??


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did I mention I have a boat??



UGH...do I even go there!?!?!?!

Must.

Resist.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3f771gky]Did I mention I have a boat??



UGH...do I even go there!?!?!?!

Must.

Resist.[/quote:3f771gky]

What??   :-(


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":ugyefi1p][quote="Larry Wolfe":ugyefi1p]Did I mention I have a boat??



UGH...do I even go there!?!?!?!

Must.

Resist.[/quote:ugyefi1p]

What??   :-([/quote:ugyefi1p]

Tommy Boy..."Quit playing with your dinghy."


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Tommy Boy..."Quit playing with your dinghy."



I was hoping for a hand raising my sail.  8-[


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":2pr3onnr]
> 
> Tommy Boy..."Quit playing with your dinghy."



I was hoping for a hand raising my sail.  8-[[/quote:2pr3onnr]

 *laughs*  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ydrqbqq][quote="Helen_Paradise":2ydrqbqq]
> 
> Tommy Boy..."Quit playing with your dinghy."



I was hoping for a hand raising my sail.  8-[[/quote:2ydrqbqq]

 *laughs*  [-X[/quote:2ydrqbqq]

Okay, well then would you be interested in helping me wash my deck after a day of rocking in the rough seas? 8-[


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":phs4eukz][quote="Larry Wolfe":phs4eukz][quote="Helen_Paradise":phs4eukz]
> 
> Tommy Boy..."Quit playing with your dinghy."



I was hoping for a hand raising my sail.  8-[[/quote:phs4eukz]

 *laughs*  [-X[/quote:phs4eukz]

Okay, well then would you be interested in helping me wash my deck after a day of rocking in the rough seas? 8-[[/quote:phs4eukz]

 =;  :-#


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Boy, that didn't take long...  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Boy, that didn't take long...  #-o



What didn't take long?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry, wipe down your own damn poop deck.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 20, 2006)

Alrighty...back on topic... anyone else have the marine grills?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

No water for miles around


----------



## Griff (Jul 20, 2006)

The only ones I have used are the one in your top pic and they used a small propane canister, not charcoal. They are better than no grill, but not much better. Smart fish would hang out right under the grill because I always drop something over the side.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe a stupid fish would just jump right on the grill #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's mine.......

http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5439/b ... 003dc6.jpg


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Here's mine.......
> 
> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5439/b ... 003dc6.jpg


 :lcry:  :lmao:  :grin:  :craze:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Here's mine.......
> 
> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5439/b ... 003dc6.jpg



How were the hamburgers when you finished grilling them?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Here's mine.......
> 
> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5439/b ... 003dc6.jpg


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice 'pit' Larry.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 21, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> He got leied.


THAT is funny! =D>


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 21, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":mezx332h]
> 
> He got leied.


THAT is funny! =D>[/quote:mezx332h]

This guy was a total riot. He had a bull horn that had the siren sounds. When boats would drive down our lane he would siren them and say some thing like, "stop! Hands up, pants down."


----------

